
Mercedes-Benz announces iPad integration - JangoSteve
http://www.engadget.com/2010/10/06/mercedes-benz-gets-in-on-the-factory-ipad-integration-game-make/
======
JangoSteve
I'm adding "integration" to the list of words losing meaning. This is no more
an iPad integration than a visor clip is sunglasses integration, or a cup-
holder is beverage integration.

